# Tree Skinks Pics



## jesskie (Dec 22, 2010)

Few pics of my tree skinks.. they will be going to a new home in Jan


----------



## marina (Dec 22, 2010)

haha cyooties


----------



## jesskie (Dec 22, 2010)

And this one with good mates water & tree skink


----------



## marina (Dec 22, 2010)

baby crocks are also cute


----------



## jesskie (Dec 22, 2010)

yes they are


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 22, 2010)

skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks

SKINKS.............


----------



## jesskie (Dec 22, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks skinks
> 
> SKINKS.............


 
Hahaha    awesome aren't they!!


----------



## hornet (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice jess, how big are these guys?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 22, 2010)

very nice !
wouldnt mind some of them 
what size setup did you have for the 2


----------



## edstar (Dec 22, 2010)

Very cute.. i want one


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice Skinks, do you keep them with the Eastern Water Skinks?


----------



## jesskie (Dec 22, 2010)

Bout 20cm, they are kinda stocky looking lol.
They are in a 90cm high x 70cm long x 60cm deep enclosure, prob too big for just them, good for big branches in it. 
I had a naughty water skink that kept attacking this one particular skink when in with all the waters, so i put it in the tree skink enclosure.. turns out they get along great 

All the other water skinks are in one enclosure together, and the babies in another


----------



## book (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking forward to receiving them 
They will be going into a 55cm high x 80cm wide x 50cm deep enclosure (a 220 litre tub on its side). Set up has three tiles with spacers mounted off one wall as a basking platform to mimic rock ledges and lots of bottle brush branches which I like for the easy grip bark. Just need to get some more fake leafy plants to complete the environment.
The tub sits on a shelf at eye level so I am hoping it will give them a good sense of height and security.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 23, 2010)

Hope you love & enjoy them! That enclosure sounds great  You'll have to post up some pics when they settle in. When should I contact AAE to get a time for sending them off? Can't remember if I hav to book or not..


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Snazzy enclosure.


----------



## book (Dec 23, 2010)

jesskie said:


> Hope you love & enjoy them! That enclosure sounds great  You'll have to post up some pics when they settle in. When should I contact AAE to get a time for sending them off? Can't remember if I hav to book or not..


Will certainly put up pics of them when they are in their new home.
PM sent re AAE


----------



## book (Jan 18, 2011)

The Tree Skinks in their new home. 




The Eastern Water Skink will remain in the same enclosure with them till winter when I will try to introduce it to some of my other Water Skinks on neutral ground.


----------



## jesskie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great set up! Glad they've gone to such a good home  Enjoy


----------



## thals (Jan 19, 2011)

Aww so cute, beautiful set up too, am sure they're very happy in there! Gotta loves skinks!


----------

